# Egg laying



## misty (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi guys, my pigeon has been laying 2 eggs every 4 weeks for the past year and a half (infertile, no mate). 4 weeks ago she laid an egg but the second one didn't come so she abandoned the one she had just laid and she hasn't laid an egg since. Im' not familiar with this business, I don't know how old she is, we've had her for 2 and a half years. Is she "taking a break" and may start again or has she "caught on" to the fact that the eggs aren't going to hatch. She thinks my husband is her mate and she is still going through all the usual motions as if she's going to lay, but nothing. I'm curious, thanks.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cathy,



Dunno...but examine her carefully to see if there is a possibility that the second Egg got hung up or something.

Does she get crushed Oyster Shell grit all the time? That's a lotta Eggs shes been making!

That and, well..see if you can try out some potential suitors for her review for electing a mate even...likely this would make her very happy...maybe borrow available Male Birds, one at a time or something for a few days at a time, borrow available ones from someone, untill one of them fits the bill, then keep that one of course for you then to have a mated pair...

They gotta be the ones to decide of course...on that matter...


Phil
las vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I noticed in my girls and have been also talking about it with Treesa about it that at some point, usually around the age three there are egg laying problem. They may lay soft eggs, less frecvent , laying one egg at a time, I have seen this commonly.
Phill mentioned extra calcium, that would be a good idea. A mate might help, or not. I had hens with mates that had problems.
Might be normal pigeon pause.

reti


----------

